# "Sugar sand" in maple syrup after canning



## Feisty Farm (Apr 10, 2012)

I ran my first batch of maple syrup yesterday (first time doing it, ever)! We ended up with a gallon, so I am super pleased. After I brought the syrup up to the proper 219 degrees, I filtered it for the last time into jars and then waterbathed them for 10 minutes. After coming out I noticed that there was a cloudy layer on the bottom of the jar (sugar sand/niter). I was wondering if there are any tips to avoid this when I do it again next week. Thanks!


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

We only make enough for ourselves and family members (3-4 gallons) so expensive filtering doodads were not an option. What we do is pour the syrup through cheesecloth (wet) into recycled 1.5 liter wine jugs and let it sit until the niter has gathered on the bottom (decanting). This can take a while, like two or three weeks. Then we gently pour it off, avoiding the niter sediment, into its final containers


----------



## WildPrGardens (Mar 8, 2014)

219Â° is not always the set temperature.

It changes with elevation. Water boils at a lower temp in Denver than Miami.
It also changes with the barometric pressure.

When I'm close to getting syrup I check the actual temp of boiling water, then add 7.6Â° to get to the final syrup temp. Digital thermometers are great.

Nitre is formed at 195Â° or higher so let syrup cool some then do your final filtering.

You want to fill your storage containers at at least 185Â° but no hotter than 194Â°.

Wearing hand protection like oven mitts screw the lids on tight and tip the container to thoroughly slosh the inner lid with hot syrup. This does a final sterilization of the insides so no mold will grow. If by chance some mold does eventually grow just scoop it out and reheat the syrup, no harm, maybe just a little change in flavor.

If when filtering and filling your containers the syrup drops below 185Â°, just do a controlled reheat without going past 194Â°.

I've used a heavy pellon felt, cut and sewn into a funnel shape, then placed in the strainer used to make applesauce.

With care you can have some great tasting syrup that will last for years in storage without degrading. Almost as good as honey.

Goodluck


----------



## WildPrGardens (Mar 8, 2014)

Also, after filling and securing the containers, set them in a draft free area nearly a full container apart till cooled to room temperature, usually just overnight.

Have fun, bee safe.


----------

